# When do bucks begin to grow their antlers?



## deerarcherZ (Apr 30, 2008)

as soon as the old ones fall off they start storing the nutrients for to produce the new ones


----------



## Dave Smith (Jun 4, 2007)

here is what I'm starting to learn from my trail cams around NW Oregon: The bucks shed anytime between late December and early March and they grow these nubs about an inch or so long just a short time after shedding (just a few weeks). Those nubs stay just like that until around mid or late May or so and then they start really growing fast. Keep in mind I am pretty new to all this and it's hard to tell for sure which bucks are which in my tc pics. If you ask me this same question in a couple more months I'll know alot more hopefully.
DS


----------



## varmint101 (May 8, 2008)

Every buck on my trail camera had shed by mid February. They are now starting to sprout.


----------



## Stanley (Jan 18, 2005)

length of days is the controlling factor as when antlers start to sprout. Typically about the 15 of April here in the Midwest. Some may start 2 weeks earlier some may start 2 weeks later. The food sources are very week of nutrients before things green up. If the bucks were to start too early the antler growing nutrients would be robbed from their bone structure, instead of using food nutrients. Mother Nature kind of controls this nicely.


----------



## SouthernOhio#9 (Oct 10, 2005)

In my part of Ohio, you can usually start seeing or noticing signs of antler growth around the beginning or middle part of May.


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*Now*

now


----------



## LPBowhunter (Feb 17, 2009)

thanks for all the info...sounds like May is when they start growing. Im hoping to get a camera in the woods soon and watch them transform so i can get a better understanding of how it all plays out from now until bowseason.


----------



## team_realtree (Mar 17, 2009)

the antlers start becoming visible in may in my area....they fall off in late january


----------



## Oregonian (Mar 4, 2009)

Part of the reason they fall is because the new ones are pushing up on the old ones, so immediatly and before.


----------



## Roundbaby (Aug 11, 2010)

*georgia bucks started velvet may 15-20th*



Dave Smith said:


> here is what I'm starting to learn from my trail cams around NW Oregon: The bucks shed anytime between late December and early March and they grow these nubs about an inch or so long just a short time after shedding (just a few weeks). Those nubs stay just like that until around mid or late May or so and then they start really growing fast. Keep in mind I am pretty new to all this and it's hard to tell for sure which bucks are which in my tc pics. If you ask me this same question in a couple more months I'll know alot more hopefully.
> DS


 I NOTICED ON MY TRAILCAMS IN THE PAST WEEK AND A HALF, THE LITTLE BUTTONS THAT LOOKED LIKE BUTTON BUCKS HAVE STARTED TAKING OFF. LOOKED LIKE A COUPLE WEEKS AGO TO TODAY MAY 26th THEY HAVE GROWN 4 INCHES AND STILL IS HARD TO TELL APART RIGHT NOW. 
TWO OF THE BUCKS I'M PRETTY SURE WE'RE FROM LAST YEAR THAT ATE ACORNS NEAR MY FRONT DOOR AFTER THEY'RE MAMA WAS SHOT BY NEIGHBOR ON DOE DAY. LOOKS LIKE THEY ARE 4 POINTER/S OR BETTER.
ALL OF THE BUCKS ARE TOGETHER NOW AND I SEE 6 BUCKS ON TRAILCAMS REGUARLY THAT ARE FORKED HORN NOW WITH POTENTIAL TO SHOOT THIS FALL.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Oregonian said:


> Part of the reason they fall is because the new ones are pushing up on the old ones, so immediatly and before.


Correct. It is similar to baby teeth being pushed out by the primary teeth in humans.


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

holy old thread batman


----------

